# Lecteur de disquette sur Mac Classic



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir !


.... Pour ceux qui s'en souviennent, cela fait longtemps que j'essaye de rendre un lecteur de disquettes à mon Macintosh Classic 1 . 

Celui fourni d'orrigine cherche sans arrêt la piste, et quand il efface la disquette, il pleure lors de la verrification.
Un lecteur de disquette fourni par un membre de MacGé ne fait semble t'il que les 800 Ko. (Mais même en bouchant le détrompeur de la disquette, ça marche pas non plus)


Le dernier lecteur en date, de chez CasseMac, lui s'agitte comme un dingue de façon aléatoire, et ne lit rien. (La tête de lecteure qui fait des aller-retours de moins d'un millimètre, en faisant un bruit de brosse à dent rotative électrique)

À coté de ça, un lecteur de disquette qui n'est pas dutout fait pour ce Mac (En provenance d'un Quadra je crois bien) marche perfecto, mais pas moyen de le fixer correctement pour le faire tennir bien en face de la fente dans la façade, et suffisement proche.


Alors, je suis et je resterais un éternel malchanceux (surtout du lecteur de disquette), où c'est la carte mère de mon Classic qui déraille ? Si vous avez des idées de bidouille, des piste à explorer pour réparrer un lecteur de disquette à partir des 2 morts...
Je vous attends.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Vivid (30 Mai 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> 
> .... Pour ceux qui s'en souviennent, cela fait longtemps que j'essaye de rendre un lecteur de disquettes à mon Macintosh Classic 1 .
> ...



".... Pour ceux qui s'en souviennent, cela fait longtemps que j'essaye de rendre un lecteur de disquettes à mon Macintosh Classic 1 . " 

patience est longeur de temps... desespere pas.

" Celui fourni d'orrigine cherche sans arrêt la piste, et quand il efface la disquette, il pleure lors de la verrification.
Un lecteur de disquette fourni par un membre de MacGé ne fait semble t'il que les 800 Ko. (Mais même en bouchant le détrompeur de la disquette, ça marche pas non plus)" 

normal c'est le lecteur qui est prevue uniquement pour 800k.

"À coté de ça, un lecteur de disquette qui n'est pas dutout fait pour ce Mac (En provenance d'un Quadra je crois bien) marche perfecto, mais pas moyen de le fixer correctement pour le faire tennir bien en face de la fente dans la façade, et suffisement proche."

tente avec un berceau maison, en bois tendre par exemple, il faudras que tu perce surement pour fixer le bois sur le metal, mais apres tu t'ajuste la position a ton gres.


a+

ps: il m'a fallut pratiquement 6 mois pour retaper mon se/30, patience.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Mai 2007)

(J'en suis &#224; 11 mois de restauration , je l'ai achet&#233; en juin, pour me f&#233;liciter de mon Bac )

Le Macintosh Classic 1 , il est pas livr&#233;e avec un 1,2 MO "SuperDrive" d'origine ?

Pour les 800Ko : Quand on bouche le d&#233;trompeur (scotch ou autre), et qu'on formate la disquette : &#199;a marche pas normalement ?

La cage maison, j'y ai bien pens&#233;, mais &#231;a m'enquiquine de lui faire perdre de sa valeur. J'aimerais le restaurer avec de vrais pi&#232;ces faites pour ce Mac l&#224;, pas partir dans la bidouille d'hurluberlu (&#231;a je sais faire, y-a qu'a voir mon iBook   )  [Et puis j'ai le disque dur aussi par dessus le lecteur de disquette..... &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre chaud &#224; accrocher, et il risque de chauffer encore plus car pas de contact avec la cage pour dissiper sa propre chaleur]
N'y a t'il vraiment plus aucun lecteur de disquette de ce temps l&#224;, fonctionnel , et en 1,2 Mo ? :rose:


En tout cas, merci pour ta r&#233;ponse (Pour une fois que la premi&#232;re r&#233;ponse n'est pas pour me d&#233;courager  


Sur le principe de la cage perso, je vais voir si je peux faire une cale en bois qui passe sous le lecteur de disquette : Celui-ci fix&#233; &#224; cette cale, et la cale fix&#233;e dans les trous pour un lecteur de disquette "normal", dans la cage d'origine. 


Mais vos id&#233;es sont encore les bienvenues


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Mai 2007)

Bon, c'est bon, j'ai r&#233;ussis &#224; faire tenir le lecteur de disquette pas-du-tout-pour-ce-mac-l&#224; &#224; peux pr&#232;s en face... reste qu'il faut mettre de doigt dans la fente pour arriver &#224; ins&#233;rer la disquette compl&#232;tement et ainsi d&#233;clencher la "descente" du chariot. (alors qu'avec un lecteur "d'origine", passer le doigt le long de la fa&#231;ade &#233;tait suffisant)


Voili voilou ..... Merci pour tout vivid


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Juin 2007)

Mr CasseMac &#224; eu la gentillesse de m'envoyer un autre lecteur de disquette, qui cette fois-ci fonctionne &#224; merveille !


Voil&#224;, j'arr&#234;te d&#233;finitivement de vous emb&#234;ter avec &#231;a  

TCh&#244; !


----------



## Vivid (19 Juin 2007)

content pour toi. 

Un jeuns   qui s'offre un classic pour avoir reussit son bac..... c'est GENIAL !!!! vient dans mes bras... :love: 

tu as de super gout. Ma journee plombee par un concours bien 'craignios' enfin s'illumine. Merci a toi. 

maintenant si tu souhaite programmer ces becanes, je pourrait te filer des tuyaux.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Juin 2007)

T'inquiète pas, j'en au eu moi aussi des concours cette année   Mais certainement moins craignos que toi 

Tu as dis programmation ? :rateau: :rateau:  :rose:  
Par où on commence ?


----------



## Vivid (19 Juin 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> T'inquiète pas, j'en au eu moi aussi des concours cette année   Mais certainement moins craignos que toi
> 
> Tu as dis programmation ? :rateau: :rateau:  :rose:
> Par où on commence ?



deja est ce que tu as des notions? des experiences?

 faut surtout que cela plaise, pour quelqu'un qui a deja fait du 'C' reste la rom est son propre de fonctionnement. Tu n'as pas besoin d'utiliser toutes les fonctionalitees du C. sinon en plus simple; hypercard, supercard (beaucoup mieux). La programmation c'est passionnant faut pas en faire une montagne, petit a petit l'oiseaux... et puis a vaincre sans peril on triomphe sans gloire.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Juin 2007)

Je me d&#233;brouille tr&#232;s bien en HTML, et je bidouille bien le PHP.... Mais c'est tout... Apr&#232;s, je suis un fervent admirateur des ressources  


C'est tout.

PS : J'ai rajout&#233; mon contact AIM dans mon profil


----------



## Vivid (21 Juin 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je me débrouille très bien en HTML, et je bidouille bien le PHP.... Mais c'est tout... Après, je suis un fervent admirateur des ressources
> 
> 
> C'est tout.
> ...



je suis pas adepte des langages verbeux, initialement 'sevrer' a l'assembleur, le C reste mon maximum au langage dit de haut niveau, haut niveau de verbalite  . Meme si dernierement j'ai ecrit un utilitaire bureautique en lingo, quand tu gratte tu est vite limiter par le language (puissance), j'avais ecrit un DVD pour des etudiants (pour rendre service) dans la foulee et parceque lingo n'est pas du tout fait pour ce genre de projet (programme bureautique), j'ai fait mumuse :sleep: .

Mais j'admire ce qui pratique le html, POO..


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juin 2007)

Lingo ???    je connaissais pas du tout 

C'est pour fabriquer des programmes banquaires ? Si c'est le cas, doit y-avoir moyen d'en faire tomber un ou deux du camion, de lingos   

(Non, pardon, c'est nul.... :rose


----------



## Invité (22 Juin 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Lingo ???    je connaissais pas du tout
> 
> C'est pour fabriquer des programmes banquaires ? Si c'est le cas, doit y-avoir moyen d'en faire tomber un ou deux du camion, de lingos
> 
> (Non, pardon, c'est nul.... :rose



Bah, 22h15 le jour de la fête de la musique, c'est suffisant


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Juin 2007)

Vivid, tu vas &#234;tre contant : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4310755&postcount=979



&#192; bient&#244;t, avec les probl&#232;mes du Mac II


----------



## Vivid (22 Juin 2007)

AAHHH les mac II, premiere fois ou je voyais une image en 16 millions de couleurs (II fx), un saut a champagne avec des fleurs dedans. 16 millions de couleurs, enorme!

au moins la tu perdra pas de temps a tout demonter comme sur un integre. Tu as des photos?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Juin 2007)

Attends... d'abord le traditionnel repas de famille... ensuite, le Mac


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Juin 2007)

Bon... ben je suis un peut d&#233;go&#251;t&#233;....

La machine marche mais.......

... dans ma t&#234;te, l'emplacement gauche c'&#233;tait pour mettre soit un lecteur de disquette, soit un disque dur, et dans ce cas l&#224; on utilise le cache..... Mais il ne m'&#233;tait jamais venus &#224; l'esprit un seul instant qu'il pouvait y avoir...... RIEN ! 

Du coup, en guise de stockage, j'ai un lecteur de disquette 800Ko, et.... de la RAM. (Peut-&#234;tre 8 Mo si chaque module fait 1Mo)


Donc voil&#224;, je suis &#224; la recherche d'un disque dur SCSI.... Et aussi d'une cage &#224; p&#233;riph&#233;rique 3.5" pour Macintosh II.... Et aussi le c&#226;ble &#233;lectrique &#224; double prise MOLEX pour brancher &#233;lectriquement le disque dur sur la carte m&#232;re.... Et aussi le machin-truc-bidule-chouet' qui se glisse entre la carte m&#232;re et la bo&#238;tier, sur la tranche droite, et permet d'actionner les boutons poussoir pour red&#233;marrer et pour faire planter le Mac, depuis l'ext&#233;rieur.




Ce truc l&#224;, mais pour un Macintosh II, donc &#224; la verticale.

Voil&#224; Voil&#224; .... Selui-l&#224;, il va devoir attendre longtemps avent que je lui trouve toutes ses pi&#232;ces...


----------

